# walmart /tetra LED kits?



## lauralou (May 8, 2012)

I wish someone had some experience with this tank and would answer your question.

I recently set up a second stand with 10 gallon tank on top and 5.5 on the bottom. Directly opposite of the other stand. Went to WalMart where I had bought the first 5.5 gallon tank kit. They no longer carry that tank. They had the tank that you're talking about. I didn't buy it. I didn't even have to think about it, because it looked different than the first, and I really needed them to match for decorative reasons. LOL. Got a matching kit at Petsmart. Which is an hour drive away from me. Clearly WalMart is a more convenient place for me to shop, and I love 5.5 gallon tanks. Perfect or bettas, IMO.

At any rate, here is my very limited experience with LED lights. I had been out o the hobby or 20 years, and had decided that I wanted a betta fish. So I went to WalMart and purchased a 3 gallon round tank with LED lights. Really bad purchase. There's nothing about that tank that I like. I'm still using it, but have changed out everything that came with it. But I digress. It had a little strip of colored LED lights that shone up through the bottom of the tank, through the undergravel filter tube. (How did I ever think that was a good idea?)

Clearly colored lights from the bottom of the tank aren't ideal for growing plants, so I can't speak to that. Here's what I do know. That light burnt out in no time flat. Maybe a month, or two at the most. Since it was useless to begin with, I just threw it away. Maybe it was just a bad one, and other LED lights would last longer. I don't know. But I'm curious to find out.


----------



## sue2013 (Oct 22, 2012)

I got a 5 gallon tank at Walmart this past week, 5 gallon, Aqua Culture. It has a single led light and I plan on adding more lights. Found a place that has them, http://www.oznium.com/rectangle-led-module/tech, and will get an adapter also, http://www.oznium.com/ac-adapter. Need to order these, but they look like I can add them to the tank lid. I painted the lid a light color, gold/silver paint to help reflect the light. I have 2 platy and a betta in the tank with a few plants, and a heater to assist with the cycling. I like the flatness of the lid, it needs more light though.


----------

